

Close ties between White House, NSA spying review - tmoretti
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/close-ties-between-white-house-nsa-spying-review

======
frank_boyd
I wonder what goes on in the heads of those responsible for setting up this
sort of "response".

Do they already know they will never allow transparency to happen?

Do they _really_ think the public is better off not knowing about what's going
on? Or are they rather very well aware that they're making fun of their
voters/tax payers? Do they really think the public buys it and settles down?

